# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting Treated Pine

## 70's Revival

I am wanting to paint treated pine screens for a fence and was told that the treated pine leeches out chemical and therefor should not be painted for around 3 months, or otherwise you need to use enamel paint.   Does anyone know if this is true?

----------


## terenjac

I painted a treated pine fence approximately 4 weeks after erecting it.   I used a 'middle of the range' quality / price water based paint and applied two coats [ no undercoat].    Coverage was patchy.  Approximately 3 months later I applied a third coat and it looks great. 
I guess this proves that the advice "70's revival was given is correct.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

I have always re-coated cut ends of treated pine with a couple of flooding coats of 'the green stuff' - name escapes me right now.  Having done that, it'll take a couple of weeks to dry. 
Then oil-based primer and undercoat (1 each), then topcoat of your choice (normally acrylic). 
Happy to have someone argue with this approach ... but I hate painting, rather let my kids do it next time, so a long way away!

----------


## Smithers

3 coats of wattle solar guard or dulux weather shield as soon as it is erected is fine.  don't worry about waiting.  The only timber you might  have problems with is merbau.  No reason to paint merbau though, a waste of money on timber if you do.

----------

